# Python to sis/sisx



## vamsikatta (May 12, 2009)

I have made many apps using python for symbian mobiles but dont know how to distribute them. Can I make a sis or sisx file out of the .py file? If I wish to make an executable out of the .py file, how should I go about?


----------



## Tamoghno (May 14, 2009)

vamsikatta said:


> I have made many apps using python for symbian mobiles but dont know how to distribute them. Can I make a sis or sisx file out of the .py file? If I wish to make an executable out of the .py file, how should I go about?



Wrong forum i think. Go to forum.nokia.com and ask there.


----------



## clmlbx (May 14, 2009)

actually you should have asked in programming section


----------



## girish.g (May 14, 2009)

use smartsis


----------



## Cool G5 (May 14, 2009)

Offcourse it can be done. Search and ask around on Nokia Forums.


----------



## shantanu (May 14, 2009)

moved


----------



## lilovirus (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

To make a sisfile you need to create a package file .pkg
it will contain path for your file and their destination file on handset
then use makesis tool to create sis file
then sign this sis file using a certificate and tool signsis.exe
then you will get sisx file, now you can distribute it.


----------

